# Purge/Load All Samples Key Command ?



## synthpunk (Feb 24, 2017)

Is this possible ? Cheers.


----------



## EvilDragon (Feb 24, 2017)

Nope.


----------



## John Busby (Feb 24, 2017)

sweet


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 24, 2017)

Per instance too ?



EvilDragon said:


> Nope.


----------



## EvilDragon (Feb 24, 2017)

Nope, Kontakt has only a few keyboard shortcuts and they are all listed in the manual...


----------



## AlexRuger (May 11, 2018)

How about via MIDI?


----------



## EvilDragon (May 12, 2018)

Nope.


----------



## Heinigoldstein (May 12, 2018)

AlexRuger said:


> How about via MIDI?


I´m waiting for this for a long, long time already. It would make thinks so much easier and faster regarding the moment you realize, you´re running out of RAM. It takes ages to open every instance in a big project and purge them individually.


----------



## EvilDragon (May 12, 2018)

It is unlikely to happen. Purging on MIDI input is not a good idea for multiple reasons.


----------



## Heinigoldstein (May 12, 2018)

Well, I'm a scripting idiot. If Midi doesn't make sense ok. But any other way for a remote controlled purge function for multiple Kontakt instances would make my day.


----------



## Puzzlefactory (May 12, 2018)

Would make sense.

Izotope Neutron can communicate between multiple instances of itself so it is possible to do. 

Maybe not a key command but an option from a drop down menu would be useful.


----------



## Manaberry (May 15, 2018)

I remembered finishing my template and purging everything. Then I started to play on my instruments for fun and mostly to see if everything works as expected. I forgot to save of course, so I had to purge again all the tracks. Tons of tracks..

:D


----------



## Heinigoldstein (May 15, 2018)

That´s what happens to all the time !!! Try this and that and all over sudden my RAM is maxed out and I need 30 minutes to purge everything again. That´s why I desperately wait for a global purge command !!


----------



## EvilDragon (May 15, 2018)

You might wait forever. In the meantime just go instance by instance and *do not forget to save the project directly afterwards!*


----------



## chrisr (Jan 21, 2020)

Hi Everyone,

I'm so dumb about this stuff (ksp) - My last programming was in BASIC on the C64 - not even sure if this is the correct place to ask this question - so please be kind...

I'm not creating an instrument here by the way - I'm just adding a small script to instrument ksp slots to allow me to remotely purge samples via midi CC.

Notwithstanding what @EvilDragon said above about purge on midi being a bad idea for many reasons (gulp...) I somehow cobbled together a tiny script which copied and further amended from snippets and advice found within this NI Community Forum thread (I'm not a participant in that thread - I just copied the last piece of code and amended it, following the advice/examples that @EvilDragon gave the guy to revise the code (from the ksp reference manual examples) - & hey presto it works.

So - the script that I have seems to work very well. I have a button that responds to CC messages (via learn midi) to switch on/off and purge/reload samples in all groups of the instrument by cycling through the groups.

I can happily carry on like this (I think?)... but there's one niggle that I'd love to iron out:

When my instrument samples are purged in this way, the samples all unload/reload & memory use drops/rises as expected... but... the purge display (the red/yellow/white dashes) don't update to reflect the purge (it always stays on the white dash). So... playing individual notes doesn't start to load individual (DFD) samples into memory as it would do if you purged from the drop down menu with a mouse click. Samples are either completely purged, or completely unpurged - and the three dash indicator doesn't reflect the state of purge.

To be honest I'm thrilled with the results as is (especially for TMpro instruments) - but it would be the icing on the cake if I could purge via midi and then simply play (DFD) and have the relevant samples load as would usually happen if purging via dropdown menu.

Apologies EvilDragon if this post causes you to facepalm... 

Any thoughts/advice gratefully received. Cheers!

best,
Chris


----------



## EvilDragon (Jan 21, 2020)

I think the case is when you purge through a KSP script, that is a "hard purge", you cannot load the zone back by just playing it. For that you need to use Kontakt's built-in purge facilities.


----------



## chrisr (Jan 21, 2020)

Oki doke - thanks @EvilDragon - saved me from rushing off down endless rabbit holes! I can very happily live with the hard purge functionality as is. Also, thanks for the advice you gave to the chap in that other thread on the NI board - helped me figure it out, if not him/her


----------



## Heinigoldstein (Jan 21, 2020)

chrisr said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I'm so dumb about this stuff (ksp) - My last programming was in BASIC on the C64 - not even sure if this is the correct place to ask this question - so please be kind...
> 
> ...


HeyChris, that‘s really promising. If you call yourself dump at this stuff (well, I can tell me and I‘m sure a lot of other members here arecomplete idiots compared to you), why shouldn‘t it be possible that NI does it the perfect way ? It would be such a huge time (and nerves) saver. Unfortunately a complete on/off wouldn‘t help me too much.


----------



## Tod (Jan 21, 2020)

EvilDragon said:


> I think the case is when you purge through a KSP script, that is a "hard purge", you cannot load the zone back by just playing it. For that you need to use Kontakt's built-in purge facilities.



Aaah, that's really good to know, thanks Mario.


----------



## mussnig (Feb 5, 2021)

I know this thread is already one year old but maybe the answer to the question has changed in the meantime?

So I am particularly wondering if it is possible to initiate Kontakt's purge functionality either via Midi or via Host Automation. The reason is that I want to purge samples without the need to open up Kontakt's GUI (I am using Ableton Live and want to avoid all types of floating windows).


----------



## EvilDragon (Feb 5, 2021)

It's not.


----------



## mussnig (Feb 5, 2021)

EvilDragon said:


> It's not.


Thank you for the quick reply! I will ask again next year


----------



## EvilDragon (Feb 5, 2021)

The answer will most certainly be the same.


----------

